# can't run horde-imp perfectly

## lpx

Hi,

I've been following some guides how to install horde but it's not running right.

I've installed horde to /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde

and horde-imp to /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde-imp/

when i try to use horde-imp i get this before the login and password form

otice: Only variable references should be returned by reference in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Auth.php on line 80

Notice: Only variable references should be returned by reference in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Prefs.php on line 144

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Auth.php:80) in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Secret.php on line 144

Notice: Only variable references should be returned by reference in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Prefs.php on line 144

and after the login i get only this

Notice: Only variable references should be returned by reference in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Auth.php on line 80

Notice: Only variable references should be returned by reference in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Prefs.php on line 144

Warning: session_regenerate_id(): Cannot send session cookie - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Auth.php:80) in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Horde.php on line 886

Notice: Only variable references should be returned by reference in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Prefs.php on line 144

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Auth.php:80) in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/imp/redirect.php on line 106

any tip?

cheers,

----------

## j-m

 *lpx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Notice: Only variable references should be returned by reference in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Prefs.php on line 144
> 
> any tip?
> ...

 

Yes - use php-4.3.11... You can also rant about upstream PHP devs who broke it and told everyone to fix their code which they did break just because they thought I would be a wonderful idea to force their PHP coding style on everyone...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lpx

Ohh... that sucks! 

How can i emerge mod_php 4.3.11? 

Cheers,

----------

## j-m

 *lpx wrote:*   

> Ohh... that sucks! 
> 
> How can i emerge mod_php 4.3.11? 
> 
> Cheers,

 

```
emerge =dev-php/php-4.3.11-r1 =dev-php/mod_php-4.3.11-r1
```

Last edited by j-m on Sat Oct 08, 2005 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lpx

Sorry my lameness but it's not working

central ~ # emerge =dev-php/php-4.3.11-r1 =dev-php/4.3.11-r1

Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-php/4.3.11-r1".

can you help me out?

cheers

----------

## llongi

Make sure to have an updated Portage tree (emerge sync).

And the correct command is I believe:

```

emerge =dev-php/php-4.3.11-r1 =dev-php/mod_php-4.3.11-r1

```

Best regards, CHTEKK.

----------

## kashani

That all seems rather complicated. Why not take the easy way out and do some masking?

more /etc/portage/package.mask 

>=dev-php/mod_php-4.4

>=dev-php/php-4.4

emerge php again and let Portage do the dirty work for you.

kashani

----------

## Dreadfull

what if apache blocks php 4.3.11 ? trying to downgrade to php-4.3.11-r3 (my apache blocks the emerge - version 2.0.54-r10)

----------

## Dreadfull

sorry, more details here:

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] >=net-www/apache-2.0.54-r30 (is blocking dev-php/mod_php-4.3.11-r4)

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-php/mod_php-4.3.11-r4  -X +apache2 -berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc (-fdftk) (-firebird) -flash -freetds +gd -gd-external +gdbm +gmp -hardenedphp +imap (-informix) -ipv6 +java +jpeg -kerberos +ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +nls -oci8 -odbc -pam +png +postgres +snmp +spell +ssl +tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 4,268 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-php/php-4.3.11-r4 [4.4.0-r4] -X -berkdb +crypt +curl* -debug -doc (-fdftk) (-firebird) -flash -freetds +gd -gd-external +gdbm +gmp* -hardenedphp +imap (-informix) -ipv6 +java +jpeg -kerberos +ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +ncurses +nls -oci8 -odbc -pam +png +postgres +readline +snmp +spell +ssl +tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 0 kB

```

(that was on emerge -vp world, ok, so i need to downgrade apache too ?

----------

## nobspangle

horde works fine with php 4.4, that's not your problem.

You can turn off notices and warnings in horde once you have it running.

----------

## crazeekennee

I just configured Horde and Imp.

Took me two days, and many dents in my walls (from my head).

A few hints:

- Use PHP 4.4  (I had to downgrade from PHP5)

- Both Horde and Imp seem to expect the files "DB/", "DB.php", "Mail/" "Mail.php", "Log/", and "Log.php" to be in "/usr/lib/php/" when they actually live in "/usr/share/php/".  A quick hack is to  add "/usr/share/php/" to the PATH variable in "horde/lib/core.php" -- but be careful you don't replace the path.  Make sure you add to it, not replace.  That cost me two hours !!!

- Horde 3+ does not send a "conf.php" file.  You have to use the "Setup" tool (in the "Administration") menu to make it.

- When using the "Setup" tool, if your can't create the "conf.php" or "conf.php.bak" files, it could be a permission error.  I used vim to create empty versions of those files, "chgrp"ed them to apache, then "chmod"ed them to 664 (read-write for owner, group, read-only for others).

If horde complains about not having a file where it should, it's a good idea to see if the fix is to remove "Horde/" from the include sattement.

Example:  

   -- can't find "Horde/Browser.php"

   -- change  include_once 'Horde/Browser.php'; to include_once 'Browser.php';

Hope this saves someone a headache or two.

Later.

----------

